# Shred Soles Insole Review



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I got hooked up with a pair of Shred Soles performance snowboarding insoles ($45) a few weeks ago, intending to try them last Saturday but I forgot to trim them. With warm weather and rain in the forecast, I got out for probably my last shred day of the season last night. I made sure to trim the soles to fit my ThirtyTwo TM2 boots the night before.
I would’ve liked to give them a proper multi-day test, but unfortunately I only got about 4 hours to ride them, so here’s my review as best I can offer:

The Shred Soles looked to be about twice as thick as my stock insoles. I know some of this thickness will pack-in or break down over time, but I was definitely worried that the break-in period might be painful. It wasn’t. There was no cramping, no pinching, no discomfort _whatsoever_.
The arch support was more robust than any stock insole I’ve ever ridden, so I was leery about that, too because it seemed awfully stiff. Again I’ve gotta say I was pleasantly surprised. No arch discomfort at all.
The EVA insert in the heel didn’t blow me away, but the snow was _super soft_ last night—it would’ve been impossible to find a “hard” landing anywhere. But this feature is pretty standard, too. Most of the boot manufacturers put some sort of EVA or gel padding to absorb shock and help on icy landings.
 *Here’s where it get’s great*… I have always had a tough time with boots, only on my left foot which is probably a little larger than my right foot. Even _after_ I break them in, I often feel pinched in the arch, or a weird cramping feeling. This usually only lasts for the first hour or so. Sometimes I can alleviate it by loosening the inner laces on my boots, but not always. This problem has persisted through three pairs of boots and three sets of bindings.


With the Shred Soles, that was gone. No pinch. No cramping. Nada. I rode all night and never thought about my boots, my feet, my arches, etc. Honestly, with the Shred Soles, it was like they weren’t even there, which is awesome. The last thing you want when you’re snowboarding is to have sore or uncomfortable feet.

*Product Specs from ShredSoles.com:*

*A:* ShWedge™. Innovative ShWedge™ taper gives better performance by realigning ankles, knees, and hips to natural and balanced riding posture. Reduces stress on knees caused by wider stances.
*B:* Arch Support. DynArch is engineered specifically for snowboarding to maximize arch support and minimize strain and injury.
*C:* Heel Cup. Deep-well heel cup with firm high-riser sidewalls stabilizes heel and reduces friction from lateral foot movement.
*D:* Heel Plug. EVA heel plug absorbs shock. The plug passes through top and bottom surfaces for added support and cushioning.
*E:* Insole Base. Insole base is made of DuraShred™. Insole forms to your foot after extended wear. The material is odor inhibiting, anti-bacterial, and anti-fungal for better foot health and comfort.


_This post originally appeared at _Shredding Gnar Snowboard Blog_,_


----------

